# bulging back disc +biking



## dave66 (Jan 3, 2006)

turns out i have a bulging disc in my back causing some numbness in my leg [nerve thang] so went to physio to have it checked out.
even tho the only thing that feels good for it is riding the bike, i have been ordered off the bike for two weeks [not good when you commute to work] 

anybody else had issues with their lower back and riding? did it get better or is this just going to be a chronic thing?


----------



## lot8con8 (May 17, 2006)

*if you have not seen a doctor....*

......you should................especially if you are getting numbness in your leg.

My experience with back, discs, and leg nerves was not good. Surgery was my only option about 11 years ago now. I was young when my disc popped below L5; I had 50% of it removed as it was pinching my sciatic nerve and causing me pain..............unbelieveable pain. It was like having a hot rod in my leg. Everybody is different; so see a doc. if you can.

I ride quite a bit today, and have little problems........but my prognosis as I get older will not be good. But you only get one go around so I might as well ride like hell now.

JG


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

dave66 said:


> i have been ordered off the bike for two weeks


Well, you should listen to your doctor, not me... because I am not an MD.

I had disc problems, still do really. Bad back pain with knee pain, with a shooting pain from back to knee. I ignored it at first because it was not that bad, abused it for a month, and really messed myself up, bigtime. Don't ignore it, because it might put you off the bike for a long time. 

And as for cycling, I had to avoid climbs and any big gears for a long time, even after I got back on the bike. Anything in the big ring or any climbing would lock my back up for days.

I found that an inversion table helped a GREAT deal. Hanging upside down a couple times a day helped me go from being unable to sit for more than 10 minutes at a time to almost healed after about a year. I still consider that inversion table the best 300 I ever spent. It still helps with my back, and to drain lactic acid after long rides. 

So my non-medical advice would be this:

First, consider a more upright position.

Second, spin small gears and avoid big gear mashing and long climbs.

Third, consider inversion therapy.

Fourth, work core strength. 

Fifth, avoid sitting for long periods. Get up and stretch every 30 minutes if only for 2 minutes.

Sixth, firm sleeping surface. A bad bed can make it worse.

Finally, don't do anything I say unless you check it out with your doctor first.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

*listen to your body too*

i blew out (badly herniated in the MRI image) the 1st disc above the sacral vertebra, just below the last lumbar vertebrae. that particular nerve runs down the side of your leg around to your big toe. it blew up three times, each with incredible pain in my quads and butt and eventual numbness in my foot (nerve damage). after some recovery, my PT looked at my position on the bike and told me that it would probably aggrevate my condition. oddly, riding has been the salvation for my back, especially road riding. i can't explain it and neither can my PT. maybe nothing is worst than physical inactivity. i'd recommend listening to your docs, but also listen to your own body because everyone is different. maybe try some light riding and see how it feels. i've learned to ignore the docs in certain situations because they don't know my body as well as i do. good luck.


----------



## Sweathog (Apr 26, 2004)

I had a herniated L5-S1 disc and did not ride for years. When I started again I was surprised to find that it made my back feel a lot better, both overall and after each ride. I believe it is because the riding position curves the spine forward and opens the disc space. It is the opposite of lordosis, the excessive rearward curvature which puts pressure on the disc. I find the normal bent-over road position more comfortable than upright, and I also set up my mountain bikes with a relatively bent-over position. Sitting up higher puts more pressure on the discs and subjects your back more to road impacts.


----------



## cody1 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Bike and bad back*

I would have never believed it myself but I am in the same boat as for bad disc L-4 and had pain down leg to my foot for 2 years. After a full year some how pain is much less, my thought could biking strengthen muscles and therefore support disc better. What ever it really seems to made a difference for me.


----------



## balzaccom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've had a similar problem, and would just like to reiterate everything that Dr. Hoo wrote. 

See a doctor, and all of the stuff that he recommended helped me, too. 

PW


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

About 11years ago at age 27 I was diagnosed with two herniated discs by several docs, and was told I would never ride again. One recommended surgery. I was off the bike for two years with horrible pain, couldn't carry a quart of milk. Saw all sorts of specialists, PTs, chiropractors, etc. I had awesome stomach muscles from all the PT stuff, but the pain just got worse. Then I read this book by Dr. Sarno. Two weeks later I was back on my road bike, a few weeks after that I was back on my mtb. A few months after that I was racing mtbs again (a hartail). Haven't had ANY back issues in the nine years since. So if you haven't already, read the book. It only costs $11 and a few hours of your time. I know several other people who have been cured by Sarno. Good luck.

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Back-Pain-Mind-Body-Connection/dp/0446392308


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

Sweathog said:


> ... When I started again I was surprised to find that it made my back feel a lot better, both overall and after each ride. I believe it is because the riding position curves the spine forward and opens the disc space. It is the opposite of lordosis, the excessive rearward curvature which puts pressure on the disc. .


I have to agree. I had an accident that ruptured one disc and had it surgically repaired. A couple years later another accident and another ruptured disc. I've never known so much pain, and got to the point where I could no longer walk upright.

A couple of years later and I'm biking as much as possible, contrary to my PT's orders. Biking is the only thing that makes me feel better (i've had to totally give up running).

SO, imho do what feels best, get as much rest as possible, and use ice if it gets bad.


----------



## TTBS (Jun 8, 2002)

I had a similar problem last year that occured as a result of bad weightlifting technique. I injured the region of L4 L5. I think most doctors and physiotherapists will tell you to stop riding because the cycling position puts backs into flexion, which will force the disc to bulge more. My recovery went something like this: I started with about six weeks with no exercise (minimal activity) and a course of antiinflamatory drugs to reduce swelling and muscle tightness that happens to protect the injured site, but doesn't help complete recovery. At the same time a got massage and manipulation to relax the back muscle surrounding the injury -- these were very tight and causing back pain. Around six weeks after the injury I started Clinical Pilates to strengthen my core and back. Pilates has been awesome. My core stength has improved so that I am much stronger and have greater control of my middle, and I rely less on my back to support my movement. I have also improved my posture by Pilates and better ergonomics at work (eg sitting on my chair properly) -- the result is less back ache. When I started riding again I had to raise my bars and shorten my reach so that my back was in slight extension -- this reduced the pressure in the L4 L5 region. I have gradually worked back to a lower position but it took about 4 months before I was riding hard. I've also been working hard to stretch my legs and hips which were also extremely tight. After recovering from the back injury I have been working to improve my symetry and muscle imbalances in my back, pelvis and legs that probably resulted from my short right leg (-1.3cm).

Whatever you do, do not rush back to riding before you have been pain free for a few weeks. 

Best of luck.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Robin McKenzie's "Treat Your Own Back." Buy it for $10. Read it. Do it. You may want to get your doctor to write up a scrip for physical therapy so the therapist can show you how to correctly do these exercises. 

I had bulging disc back in 1998 and have done the exercises every day(takes 2-3 minutes while reading a cycling magazine). I did raise my handlebar height up more but I'm still around 2" below saddle height. I'm HEALED!

Seriously. It worked, has long term results and doesn't have ongoing costs. 

Good luck because a bulging lumbar disc is a pain and affects everything from taking a dump to playing with your kids.


----------

